

How do you find a good copywriter? - rhaphazard

My dad's business is having a hard time finding a good copywriter. We might hire a freelancer for some urgent work, but since the business revolves around a somewhat monolithic system, the time/resources it would take to train him/her would probably be better spent on a full time employee.<p>Any advice on how/where to find a good copywriter?
======
ssylee
If you're open to doing it in-house, you could get someone to train themselves
using this course: <http://www.appsumo.com/kopywriting-kourse-eg/?rf=srch>

Then you may be able to do so yourself. It's only $69 to take the course.

Disclaimer: I do not work for AppSumo. Just speaking from personal experience.

~~~
rhaphazard
Thanks for the link. I'm not a frequent user of Appsumo. How long do deals
like this last? Do you have to be logged in to take the course: as in, can
only the purchaser take the course?

~~~
ssylee
Ranging from a few days to 2 weeks. You have to be logged in to take the
course, so only the purchaser can take the course. Alternatively, you can make
use an email address that's common to your company so that everyone can get
access to it using that common login.

------
mrkmcknz
<http://barrybell.com/>

best you will find.

~~~
mattm
Wow, that is a great website for promotion.

